# CC2014 update July 31 inquiry



## Rose Weir (Aug 1, 2014)

There are several posts in the Adobe CC apps and Photoshop forums reporting issues after updates. 
I have updated already so it went in before Lightroom 5.6 stand alone download link came to my attention.

An edit sent over to CC2014 from V5.5 had some rather slow performance and eventually CC2014 just crashed. The message said 'troubles with the scratch disk'  I reopened CC2014 and my preferences had changed. I did not have Drive C as the scratch drive. C is just for operating system and programs. I had set another drive with lots of space. Other preferences had changed to default also. I revised those items.

Another edit from Lightroom was initiated and there was the image that had been on the screen when the shutdown occurred. The actual thumbnail  from this 'salvaged from crash image 'did not display in Lightroom 5.5 when I did the save. Later it did display. 

I had a thought that the change in performance might be because I had not updated to 5.6 in Lightroom.
The operation in CC2014 is compiling so there are several layers and masks. Selecting was not smooth or immediate. At one point I wondered if I done the action but the history list indicated I had. Finally the action of selecting or cropping displayed. 

IF I have to uninstall the CC2014 so Lightroom can be updated first will I have to download CC2014 AGAIN?. It took most of the day to download and then it installs. I have the original CC2014 copy but these updates do not appear to have a download copy stay on the hard drive.

Rose


----------



## clee01l (Aug 1, 2014)

PSCC2014 is still running version 2014.0.0 The only update that has happened is the update to ACR to v8.6 Once you have a rendered image in PSCC2014, there would be no difference in performance of PSCC2014 because you are still running the same PSCC2014 code as before.


----------

